# Enrichment



## Guman (Apr 20, 2020)

Let's your ideas for enrichment for your Tegus.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 20, 2020)

An outdoor or extremely latge enclosure, hide mice in various places.


----------



## Guman (Apr 20, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> An outdoor or huge enclosure, hide mice in various places.


Walter, I have been thinking about hiding food. Have taken him out a few times, and Ragu freaks out and tries biting everyone. Also, not much time for him to spend outside in the Colorado mountains bc not often do we see 80. I am thinking about adding some ledges and a tunnel network. We kept his enclosure simple at first because of his mobility problems. However, he has come a long way, and I do think he could handle changes such as a ledge. Hiding the food a great idea.


----------



## Guman (Apr 20, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> An outdoor or huge enclosure, hide mice in various places.


O' and his current enclosure is 8x4x4. Substrate still the pet paper clumps that we used after all his hospital care for his recurrent prolapse's. But, it has been almost a year since we had one. One thing we do is no over feeding, and he is still on large mice. Rats will make him prolapse, or full chicks do the same.


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 20, 2020)

Mine are fed medium-size mice for more small food. Also, their calcium level is higher than large old females. Every bit helps. 

I wonder if you could place a mouce in a rubber toy that they can eventually extract. Reminds me of peanut butter in a kong for dogs???


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 20, 2020)

Also try not to leave the mice for too long or you risk having all kind of nastys on the mice. (though he'll probably find them before that)


----------



## Guman (Apr 20, 2020)

Godzilla Earth said:


> Also try not to leave the mice for too long, or you risk having all kinds of nasty on the mice. (though he'll probably find them before that)


Yuck, no one wants that! Most of the time, we hang his mice in the enclosure to thaw, and he tries to get them. Guess that is enrichment in its own way. But, he is very interested during the thaw.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes I'm also thinking of a large collapsible (Due to rental regulations) Outdoor enclosure.

I also prefer to feed smaller mice at bigger quantities too.

I once attached a chicken thigh dangling on wire from the top of the enclosure (I never let it out my sight and had perfect access just incase) to give Alpha something new........ He loved tugging on it and death rolling pulling chunks off...... but I decided this was encouraging more instinctive and wild behaviour with still having a juvenile Colombian and all its bad reputation...... May try again come to think of it now Alpha is older and I have more trust with him.

I was also thinking of maybe setting him up a shrimp pond or something maybe ???????

And, or snails too????


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hadn't thought of hanging food for them to work at.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 21, 2020)

I thought it would be good exercise and work out....... Alpha was under 1 the only time I tried it though and I was still building trust so because of the way he bounced at the meat due to still being skittish I chose to put it on hold...... But I now have full confidence in him and he takes his food more gently so this could be fun for both of us.

could maybe also put honey in a kong or tennis ball and hang it so he can lick it out????


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Given their wide-foraging strategy and keen sense of smell and sight, I think any activity that encourages search and extract is a good direction to go for their enrichment.

Feeding mine is akin to slopping hogs. However, seeing them move around a lot during feeding got me to thinking about hiding some of the food and placing individual mice far from the food platter encouraged search activity. Tongue-flicking, hunting, searching. Then, they flop in a sunny spot for a few hours.

In that regard, when I tong-feed my Eastern North American rat snakes with frozen thawed mice I provide them with a brief struggle for similar reasons. ,


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 21, 2020)

> In that regard, when I tong-feed my Eastern North American rat snakes with frozen thawed mice I provide them with a brief struggle for similar reasons. ,


I feed my californian kingsnake that same way. even though he's a little guy, he has an enormas amount of power! (heard a snap one time from the mouse.. Yikes!)


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 21, 2020)

Gonna try one of these


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 21, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> Gonna try one of these


Eager to see how he responds.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 21, 2020)

I'll try to remember to let you know


----------



## Guman (Apr 24, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I thought it would be good exercise and work out....... Alpha was under 1 the only time I tried it though and I was still building trust so because of the way he bounced at the meat due to still being skittish I chose to put it on hold...... But I now have full confidence in him, and he takes his food more gently so this could be fun for both of us.
> 
> could maybe also put honey in a kong or tennis ball and hang it so he can lick it out????


Never thought about honey, it safe for Tegus?


----------



## Guman (Apr 24, 2020)

AlphaAlpha said:


> I'll try to remember to let you know


Video it please!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 27, 2020)

Guman said:


> Never thought about honey, it safe for Tegus?



I've read that it is and Alpha has had it Quite a few times on his dinner with no problems .


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 29, 2020)

Guman said:


> Video it please!



The Toy arrived yesterday so on my next day off I'll try to catch some thing....... I also put him 16 snails in last night (first time) so lets see if I get home to any....lol


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 29, 2020)

Eager for the update.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (Apr 29, 2020)

this is like waiting for Avengers Endgame were everyone can't wait for it to come


----------



## Debita (Apr 29, 2020)

This is all new to me.....another window opens!


----------



## Guman (Apr 29, 2020)

I ordered a Kong for our guy.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Apr 29, 2020)

Alpha Didn't go for the snails but he was only fed a salmon steak on Monday so hes probably still making room..... haha


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 14, 2020)

Still a no go with the snails ..... lol...... they are garden friends now 

The toy and honey are going well I think, although I've never actually caught him in the act.

Also going for plenty of upgrades in his home new grasses, plants etc....... I've also gone down the route of a pond and trying a few feeder shrimp in..... either to eat or as friends....lol


----------



## Walter1 (May 14, 2020)

Oscar thinks enrichment means more food.

Debita, They could pass for brothers, huh?


----------



## Debita (May 14, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Oscar thinks enrichment means more food.
> 
> Debita, They could pass for brothers, huh?



Wow! Looks like so many of my pictures of Skully. That's amazing. He's a handsome devil. MORE PICS!!


----------



## Walter1 (May 14, 2020)

Debita said:


> Wow! Looks like so many of my pictures of Skully. That's amazing. He's a handsome devil. MORE PICS!!


What'd I tell ya?? Thanks, and glad to take more to share. He was happy, too. Canned salmon was today's tegu special.


----------



## Debita (May 14, 2020)

Salmon, irresistible it is!!!!! By the way... I like the new format so far. Did you know we were getting this? Is there some improvement or new fan-dangled thing we should know about? 

Also, I think if you just blindly gave me 2 pictures of our Tegus, I might not know which one was mine.


----------



## Debita (May 14, 2020)

Hey did you guys see the post by @Jake001 where he showed his new enclosure? Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 14, 2020)

I swear, all the tegus on hear are just beauties


----------



## Walter1 (May 14, 2020)

No clue about new format. I don't like it. Just give me 1-2 weeks in my hide, and I'll rally! Sound familiar?

So true Debita, our males're interchangeable to look at.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 15, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> No clue about new format. I don't like it. Just give me 1-2 weeks in my hide, and I'll rally! Sound familiar?
> 
> So true Debita, our males're interchangeable to look at.


I've been confused the last few days wondering, I've been used to this format for a long time, then a new one appears!? I honestly liked the old format


----------



## Debita (May 15, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> No clue about new format. I don't like it. Just give me 1-2 weeks in my hide, and I'll rally! Sound familiar?
> 
> So true Debita, our males're interchangeable to look at.



So true with technology! Whether we like it or not - changes happen. No one asks us for our input - we're just for forced to adapt. We could be Luddites Walter1 - showing our age maybe?


----------



## Walter1 (May 15, 2020)

Debita said:


> So true with technology! Whether we like it or not - changes happen. No one asks us for our input - we're just for forced to adapt. We could be Luddites Walter1 - showing our age maybe?


Yep, we're old to want to leave alone things not broke!


----------



## Debita (May 15, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> Yep, we're old to want to leave alone things not broke!



Och aye!!


----------



## Guman (May 19, 2020)

Today Ragu had his four mice stuffed in a generic holy roller dog treat ball. The ball is about 4 inches across. It was so much fun to watch him use his mind to figure out how to get the mice out. I imagine it's like tearing a nest apart. After all the mice were gone, he kept hunting for more. I call this a win. I will have to video it one day. Tonight I did not think about it.


----------



## Guman (May 19, 2020)

Here is a picture of the ball I used. I need to figure other things to put with the mice because four made it easier to get the mice out, but when only two were left, it was difficult, and he lost interest.


----------



## Walter1 (May 20, 2020)

Gave him a good mental workout.


----------



## Debita (May 21, 2020)

I gotta get some toys...


----------



## Walter1 (May 21, 2020)

I have a 2ft across plastic cover, like for a trash can, underwhich I put a few mice. Takes'em a while of prodding and attempting to flip it. I think it approximates a hunt.


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 21, 2020)

How about a giant maze made out of cardboard and place a treat at the end? I’m in progress of building one for my snake titan.


----------



## Walter1 (May 21, 2020)

Godzilla Earth said:


> How about a giant maze made out of cardboard and place a treat at the end? I’m in progress of building one for my snake titan.


Sure.


----------



## Guman (May 21, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> I have a 2ft across plastic cover, like for a trash can, underwhich I put a few mice. Takes'em a while of prodding and attempting to flip it. I think it approximates a hunt.


Great idea!!


----------



## Walter1 (May 22, 2020)

Guman said:


> Great idea!!


Thanks, and simple, too.


----------



## Debita (May 22, 2020)

Yesterday, I left a shipping box about 1ft x 1ft on the floor still full of the paper packing (no plastic peanuts...) and both my adult tegus were determined to get inside that box at the same time. There's no chance that even one of them could have fit, but I enjoyed their determination and ruckus. They're always rooting under things, including my knees if I'm sitting close by. Nudging to see if anything will move.

I'm going to try the plastic today. LET THE TEGU GAMES BEGIN


----------



## Godzilla Earth (May 22, 2020)

on the left corner, tegu #1! one the right corner, tegu #2! first round, who can get into the box first, ready, set go! It seems nether can get inside because they are dead even,hmm, alright, round 2!


----------



## Walter1 (May 22, 2020)

My croc shoes are a tegu magnet, racing over to poke snouts in the holes and yes, even try to flip my shoe with me in it.


----------



## Debita (May 26, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> My croc shoes are a tegu magnet, racing over to poke snouts in the holes and yes, even try to flip my shoe with me in it.



Lol!! Croc crack. Without thinking much about it one day, I walked into the kitchen where the Tegus were basking away. I was wearing a pair of white canvas espadrilles (the ladies know what I'm talking about) and my female, Captain started biting at the toe of the shoe. The only thing she could have thought was that it was a nice egg coming her way.


----------



## Walter1 (May 26, 2020)

Debita said:


> Lol!! Croc crack. Without thinking much about it one day, I walked into the kitchen where the Tegus were basking away. I was wearing a pair of white canvas espadrilles (the ladies know what I'm talking about) and my female, Captain started biting at the toe of the shoe. The only thing she could have thought was that it was a nice egg coming her way.


Hounds gotta hunt!

Oscar's to big to hide under the black plastic lid It would look ridiculous, and he knows it. However, Jingles and Goldie use it some.


----------



## Debita (May 27, 2020)

I like the hunting aspect of the plastic lid. When I got the Tegus, I had no idea they would be so expressive. Who would think you'd ever know what a lizard is thinking?


----------



## Walter1 (May 27, 2020)

Debita said:


> I like the hunting aspect of the plastic lid. When I got the Tegus, I had no idea they would be so expressive. Who would think you'd ever know what a lizard is thinking?


The value of paying close attention, huh?


----------



## Debita (May 28, 2020)

Walter1 said:


> The value of paying close attention, huh?



Definitely. It pays off for sure.


----------



## rantology (Sep 19, 2020)

Necro'ing a thread... I found a dog toy that looked perfect for a hanging feeder, so I strung it up and Darrow had a blast today. He was very surprised when it swings back and bops him... Food fights back?!






After he's picked most of the food out he seems to find it a fun, tasty flavored tug of war toy.


----------



## Debita (Sep 21, 2020)

Lol - that's awesome!


----------

